# huawei E173 wind[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ho una chiavetta huawei E172 della wind che non riesco proprio a farla andare su arch funziona alla grande al primo colpo

ho seguito varie guide sul forum su google http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E173

questo e il mio risultato ho installato wvdial e anche sys-apps/usb_modeswitch

```

vdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

^BOOT:9574186,0,0,0,20

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

^RSSI:2

^RSSI:0

^RSSI:6
```

```
dns_servers_ppp0=" '208.67.222.222' '208.67.220.220' " 

  config_ppp0="ppp" 

  link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB3" 

  plugins_ppp0="" 

  username_ppp0="nobody" 

  password_ppp0="nothing" 

  pppd_ppp0="lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth usepeerdns 460800" 

  phone_number_ppp0="*99#" 

  chat_ppp0=" 

         'ABORT' 'BUSY' 

         'ABORT' 'ERROR' 

         'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER' 

         'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER' 

         'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE' 

         'ABORT' 'Invalid Login' 

         'ABORT' 'Login incorrect' 

         'TIMEOUT' '10' 

         '' 'ATZ' 

         'OK' 'ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0' 

         'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet.wind\\\"' 

         'OK' 'ATDT\T' 

         'CONNECT' '' 

         '~--' '' 

  " 
```

[

```
Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Attempts = 2

Password = wind

:Init3 = AT+CPIN=8695

Phone = *99****1#

;Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

;Dial Command = ATDT

;Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.wind"

New PPPD = yes

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB3

ISDN = 0

Username = wind

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Carrier Check = no

Baud = 9600
```

se qualcuno puo darmi un consciglio perche non riesco a venirne a capo 

grazie..

----------

## Massimog

io ho la huawei E172 e con networkmanager funziona senza problemi 

```
Bus 006 Device 009: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem

```

----------

## koma

ma li crea i device del modem?

----------

## mattylux

questo e il mio /var/log/messages.log

```
Mar 20 20:26:45 matty chat[3219]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Mar 20 20:26:45 matty pppd[2930]: Connect script failed

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351232] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351247] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351257] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351262] usb 1-6: USB disconnect, device number 4

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351265] usb 1-6: unregistering device

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351269] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.0

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351420] generic ttyUSB0: generic converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351436] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.0: device disconnected

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351455] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.1

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351488] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.2

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351553] generic ttyUSB1: generic converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351566] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.2: device disconnected

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351581] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.3

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351641] generic ttyUSB2: generic converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351653] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.3: device disconnected

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351668] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.4

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351729] generic ttyUSB3: generic converter now disconnected from ttyUSB3

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351742] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.4: device disconnected

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.351758] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.5

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.355381] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.6

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty modem-manager: Removed modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.359631] usb 1-6: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): now unmanaged

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): cleaning up...

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): taking down device.

Mar 20 20:26:53 matty kernel: [  816.463059] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Mar 20 20:26:54 matty pppd[2930]: Terminating on signal 15

Mar 20 20:26:54 matty pppd[2930]: Exit.

Mar 20 20:26:54 matty /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[3391]: WARNING: net.ppp0 is already stopped

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.001356] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.001372] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.001382] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.105062] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.156289] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.156296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.207075] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.258290] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.258298] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.322698] usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323323] usb 1-6: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323327] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323330] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323334] usb 1-6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323336] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323449] usb 1-6: usb_probe_device

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.323453] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325072] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325147] usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325156] usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325319] scsi15 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325521] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325562] usb-storage 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325569] usb-storage 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325641] scsi16 : usb-storage 1-6:1.1

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.325732] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.353872] usb-storage 1-6:1.0: disconnect by usbfs

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty usb_modeswitch: switching 12d1:1446 (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355573] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 1

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355597] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355609] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355618] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355622] usb 1-6: USB disconnect, device number 5

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355674] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 2

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355799] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 3

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.355924] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 4

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 5

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356162] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 6

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 7

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 8

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356536] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 9

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356662] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 10

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356788] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 11

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.356924] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 12

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 13

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357163] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 14

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 15

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357437] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 16

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 17

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357675] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 18

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357799] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 19

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.357923] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 20

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 21

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358163] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 22

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 23

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 24

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358549] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 25

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358674] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 26

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358799] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 27

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.358924] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 28

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 29

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359162] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 30

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 31

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359413] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 6 ep0out 3strikes

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359452] usb 1-6: unregistering device

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359455] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.0

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.359526] usb 1-6: unregistering interface 1-6:1.1

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.360551] usb 1-6: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 20 20:27:00 matty kernel: [  823.465071] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.113279] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.113294] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.113304] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.217056] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.268286] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.268293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.319067] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.370291] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.370301] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:6 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.434458] usb 1-6: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.434463] usb 1-6: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.434808] usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435562] usb 1-6: udev 6, busnum 1, minor = 5

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435566] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1436

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435569] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435572] usb 1-6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435575] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435685] usb 1-6: usb_probe_device

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.435689] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438072] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438134] usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438141] usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438227] libusual 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438233] libusual 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438242] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438245] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438250] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.0: generic converter detected

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438333] usb 1-6: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438365] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438402] usb-storage 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438408] usb-storage 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438510] libusual 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438517] libusual 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438523] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438526] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438530] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.1: Generic device with no bulk out, not allowed.

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438534] usbserial_generic: probe of 1-6:1.1 failed with error -5

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438547] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438584] usb-storage 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438590] usb-storage 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438632] libusual 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438639] libusual 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438645] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438647] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438651] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.2: generic converter detected

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438701] usb 1-6: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438721] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438754] usb-storage 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438760] usb-storage 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438823] libusual 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438830] libusual 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438836] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438839] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438843] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.3: generic converter detected

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438899] usb 1-6: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438922] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.4 (config #1, interface 4)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438958] usb-storage 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.438964] usb-storage 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440255] libusual 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440268] libusual 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440278] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440280] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440285] usbserial_generic 1-6:1.4: generic converter detected

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440355] usb 1-6: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB3

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440378] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.5 (config #1, interface 5)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440414] usb-storage 1-6:1.5: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.440420] usb-storage 1-6:1.5: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441213] scsi22 : usb-storage 1-6:1.5

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441337] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.6 (config #1, interface 6)

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441382] usb-storage 1-6:1.6: usb_probe_interface

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441389] usb-storage 1-6:1.6: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441749] scsi23 : usb-storage 1-6:1.6

Mar 20 20:27:04 matty kernel: [  827.441842] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB0): probe requested by plugin 'Huawei'

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[3547]: /dev/ttyUSB3 does not exist

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[3548]: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[3465]: ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty pppd[3675]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty pppd[3676]: pppd 2.4.5 started by nobody, uid 0

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[3569]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.450628] scsi 22:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.451311] scsi 23:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.451505] sd 23:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.458718] sr1: scsi-1 drive

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.458903] sr 22:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.459057] sr 22:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Mar 20 20:27:05 matty kernel: [  828.462592] sd 23:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty modem-manager: Got failure code 11: SIM PIN required

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (BUSY)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (ERROR)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: send (ATZ^M)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: ATZ^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: OK

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: send (AT+CPIN?^M)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty modem-manager: Got failure code 11: SIM PIN required

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: expect (READY)

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: AT+CPIN?^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: +CPIN: SIM PIN^M

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:06 matty chat[3700]: OK^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^SRVST:1^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^MODE:5,4^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty modem-manager: Got failure code 100: Unknown error

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:07 matty chat[3700]: ^BOOT:9574186,0,0,0,20^M

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6 claimed port ttyUSB0

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: Added modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB0): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2) opening serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty chat[3700]: ^RSSI:1^M

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 20 20:27:08 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3) opening serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:11 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 20 20:27:11 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2) closing serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6 claimed port ttyUSB2

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3) closing serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6 claimed port ttyUSB3

Mar 20 20:27:13 matty modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6

Mar 20 20:27:15 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:15 matty chat[3700]: ^BOOT:9574186,0,0,0,20^M

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) closing serial device...

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6 claimed port ttyUSB1

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty modem-manager: Exported modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6 as /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/1

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty modem-manager: (/org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/1): data port is ttyUSB0

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty chat[3700]: ^MODE:5,4^M

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <warn> (ttyUSB0): failed to look up interface index

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): new GSM device (driver: 'generic' ifindex: -1)

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): now managed

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty NetworkManager[2043]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty chat[3700]: alarm

Mar 20 20:27:16 matty chat[3700]: send (AT+CPIN=8695^M^J\d\d\d\d\d^M)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: AT+CPIN=8695^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: OK

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^STIN:0,0,0^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^STIN:99,1,0^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^SIMST:1^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^SRVST:2^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: OK

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"internet\"^M)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: OK

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: expect (CONNECT)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: CONNECT

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: send (^M)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: expect (~)

Mar 20 20:27:22 matty chat[3700]: ^M

Mar 20 20:27:32 matty chat[3700]: alarm

Mar 20 20:27:32 matty chat[3700]: send (^M)

Mar 20 20:27:32 matty chat[3700]: send (^M)

Mar 20 20:27:32 matty pppd[3676]: Serial connection established.

Mar 20 20:27:32 matty pppd[3676]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (BUSY)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (ERROR)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: send (ATZ^M)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: ^BOOT:9574186,0,0,0,20^M

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: ATZ^M^M

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: OK

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: send (AT+CPIN?^M)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: expect (READY)

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: AT+CPIN?^M^M

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: +CPIN: READY

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:28:04 matty chat[3724]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: OK

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"internet\"^M)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: expect (OK)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: OK

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]:  -- got it

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: expect (CONNECT)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"^M^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: OK^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: NO CARRIER

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]:  -- failed

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty chat[3724]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Mar 20 20:28:05 matty pppd[3676]: Connect script failed
```

----------

## djinnZ

non mi sono mai applicato (preferisco usare il cellulare direttamente) ma a me pare che usbmodeswitch la metta sulla modalità usb-storage piuttosto che su modem.

Da una rapida ricerca ho trovato questo, controlla configurazione del kernel e parametri.

Sembra che su alcuni specifici brand serva mettere il modello esatto come parametro di usbserial.

Vedi se non è il caso di aggiornare il firmware.

Lo so che sono consigli generici ma il mio cervello è in sciopero ultimamente...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mattylux

ho provado a seguire la guida

adesso mi da questo errore 

```
Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (BUSY)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (ERROR)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: send (ATZ^M)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: expect (OK)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^BOOT:9574186,0,0,0,20^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^RSSI:13^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^MODE:3,2^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ATZ^M^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: OK

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]:  -- got it

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: send (AT+CPIN?^M)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: expect (READY)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: AT+CPIN?^M^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: +CPIN: READY

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]:  -- got it

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: expect (OK)

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: OK

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]:  -- got it

Mar 21 14:19:46 matty chat[4363]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"internet\"^M)

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: expect (OK)

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: OK

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]:  -- got it

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: expect (CONNECT)

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: ^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"^M^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: OK^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: NO CARRIER

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]:  -- failed

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty chat[4363]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty pppd[4338]: Connect script failed

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:47 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:48 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:48 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:50 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:50 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:50 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:50 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:51 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:51 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:53 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:53 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:53 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:53 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:54 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:54 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:56 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:56 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:56 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:56 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:57 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:57 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:59 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:59 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:19:59 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:19:59 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:20:00 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:20:00 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:20:01 matty cron[4368]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Mar 21 14:20:02 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:20:02 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Mar 21 14:20:02 matty modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Mar 21 14:20:02 matty modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check
```

----------

## mattylux

questo e il mio lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 
```

----------

## mattylux

sebra che si sta muovendo qualcosa ma ancora mi da  problemi..

ora questo e il risultato 

```
matty ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Mar 23 14:15:18 2012

--> Pid of pppd: 6138

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> pppd: P$·È ž 

--> Disconnecting at Fri Mar 23 14:15:49 2012

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","int.wind"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Maximum Attempts Exceeded..Aborting!!

--> Disconnecting at Fri Mar 23 14:15:55 2012
```

----------

## mattylux

risolto finalmente ora funziona alla perfezione era un problema wvdial e nella configurazione di udev

----------

